# Official T-Shirt Headcount Thread - UPDATED



## Chris (Jun 27, 2005)

$15 apiece, shipped. These will have to be prepaid, so my plan is:

- 1 week for everyone to pay.
- Guaranteed delivery (from the supplier to me) in 14 days
- 3-4 days to your door from there

Here's the draft of the design:


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll get one.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yo , I'm down for two . Large . Hell Yes !


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2005)

Dammit you ninja bastard, you got in there before I even had the poll done.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2005)

_i am the shadow warrior!_


----------



## Donnie (Jun 27, 2005)

Do we have an official design yet?


----------



## kman (Jun 27, 2005)

Count me in, I can use a new shirt.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Do we have an official design yet?



I'm thinking for now, just the logo across the front of a black shirt, in white or light gray.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 27, 2005)

Sweet. I'm down for 1 extra large.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.customink.com/cink/r.jsp?R=

The preshrunk cotton ones from here (Gildan Ultra Cotton), if we order 30 total, end up being:



> All-In Price (free shipping):
> $7.72 each | $231.60 Total
> (For 1 week Rush delivery add 25%)



So basically $10 apiece, since we'll be re-packing and mailing them all back out. 

The Hanes Beefy-T's (imho better) are only a small bit more:



> All-In Price (free shipping):
> $8.76 each | $262.80 Total
> (For 1 week Rush delivery add 25%)



So like $11-12 apiece including mailing and all that jazz. I'll sling them an email tomorrow and see what they can do - they don't have our font in their little java creator deal, and I'd rather not submit a graphic if I can avoid it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2005)

We also need a couple of girlie ones for Shannon to take pics of his Vocalist wearing.


----------



## jski7 (Jun 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> We also need a couple of girlie ones for Shannon to take pics of his Vocalist wearing.


I don't think she wears shirts . Ever . At least in all the pictures I've seen that is ....


----------



## Donnie (Jun 27, 2005)

Just get the Sevenstring.org logo screen printed on a couple of pieces of tape for her.


----------



## Regor (Jun 27, 2005)

To be honest, if it's just a black shirt with the ss.org logo on it... I'm not that interested. I've got shitloads of concert T's as it is that I don't wear.

Now, if you had a generic 7-string fretboard with the strings showing, and the ss.org logo as the 'inlay'... that'd be cool!

(I can try PSing that if ya want)


----------



## Christopher (Jun 27, 2005)

I voted for an XXL in the poll but I'd take two. I'd love it if we could get one in black and on in white but I wouldn't bitch either way.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 28, 2005)

I am in for 1 XL. Thanks.


----------



## Leon (Jun 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> We also need a couple of girlie ones for Shannon to take pics of his Vocalist wearing.


i'll pitch in for that. i think we need a mascot 

she can hold a JP7 and an RG7620 in her hands, and a too-small SS.org shirt can hold her breasts


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll take one XL


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2005)

Are we counting by the poll results or what people post in their replies? I seem to recall the last T-shirt poll numbers being all wonky.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2005)

Count me in for one for sure  .

Will there be an extra charge for UK residents postage?

It would be handy if we could get an actual measurement on the sizes as i know your American sizes are all over the place due to the large amount of fat bastards you have over there.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll take an XL.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

darren said:


> Are we counting by the poll results or what people post in their replies? I seem to recall the last T-shirt poll numbers being all wonky.



This is just a headcount so I can get a relatively accurate quote.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> Count me in for one for sure  .
> 
> Will there be an extra charge for UK residents postage?



Yeah, I think it's only a couple extra bucks though. 



> It would be handy if we could get an actual measurement on the sizes as i know your American sizes are all over the place due to the large amount of fat bastards you have over there.



I'll send a large order of fries with yours.


----------



## Guitarist4JC (Jun 28, 2005)

I would like to order a Large. How do we go about it?


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> This is just a headcount so I can get a relatively accurate quote.


You should make it clear that people should be responding to the poll and not just voicing their preference in replies. Or vice-versa.


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2005)

I think what I'd rather do, if I'm still the one fronting the cash for this, is not place a firm order until I have checks in the mail - much as I love this place, I'd rather not get stuck with six XL's that people backed out on the last minute.  

I'll talk to my roommate, see if she's in for a girl's T. Meanwhile, count me in for two medium. 

-Drew

(by the way, Chris, thanks for shoving this one along, as I'm officially a lazy bastard. )


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 28, 2005)

If I can scroung up 20 bucks, I'll get a large. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> I think what I'd rather do, if I'm still the one fronting the cash for this, is not place a firm order until I have checks in the mail - much as I love this place, I'd rather not get stuck with six XL's that people backed out on the last minute.
> 
> I'll talk to my roommate, see if she's in for a girl's T. Meanwhile, count me in for two medium.
> 
> ...



Dude, I slacked for a year, you have catching up to do. 

And yeah, these will have to be prepaid before placing any orders, for that exact reason.


----------



## Drew (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm trying as hard as I can, Chris


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Chris.
Would there be any chance that we could combine this with the sevenstring.org sticker thing ?

That way we could pay for both at the same time and the shirts and stickers could be mailed out togehter, or would this over-complicate matters ?

Thanks.......Dave


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll take a sticker too.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2005)

We'll keep 'em separate, since I don't have a good sticker vendor yet. The last batch that I gave out was around $9 per sticker, which was cool for the 15 or so people that wanted them (since I footed the bill), but now would be a bit pricey.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm in for an XL.


----------



## FoxMustang (Jun 28, 2005)

Already voted, but I'll be redundant and say I'm in for an XXL


----------



## Christopher (Jun 29, 2005)

My buddy just used a place called t shirts for bands or something like that, I'll try to get a link for you. The shirts came in yesterday and they're pretty sweet. 

So Chris, what size do you wear?


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 29, 2005)

In for 2 at XXL..


----------



## Sepsis (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll be happy to have a Large one!


----------



## macalpine88 (Jun 29, 2005)

Im in for a large


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 29, 2005)

voted for a medium... it's hard to find something decent to wear, let alone something with the words sevenstring and orgy... er, eheh, "org" I mean


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's the pricing:

An order of 30 is around $10-11 apiece, depending on the exact quantity.

So around $15 each mailed to you, that includes postage, envelopes/packing shit, and a beer for Drew and I for all the running around.  US postage is about $2-3, plus $2 for a mailer, so it should work out to around there. 

If we get more, the price goes down, but it'd take around 50 shirts to really make a difference, so it looks like 15 is the magic number. 

The current "design" is plain and simple. If this is cool with everyone, all that's left to do is decide on a color. Graphics on the back (both sides) raise the price quite a bit, on the order of $5 or so per shirt and I'd like to keep 'em on the cheap for now, since we can always run more batches later of different designs.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 29, 2005)

Cool! Just let me know where and how to send the bread, I want a couple of them bad boys!


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jun 30, 2005)

Give the word when it's ready and I'll get you the money (providing I have it..which I should ) Oh and the one with the brighter white logo is awesome


----------



## JCNY (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm gettin' it for the chics.....


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm in, silver or white, I have a couple of Hanes here so the sizing is cool


----------



## moojimoo3 (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah ill defineatly get one in medium possibly and if its kool with you. could you Deliver to the U.K? and also for your design ,why dont you have it in bloody red to be more METAL for the metal dudes?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dang I missed out, is it too late?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 12, 2005)

I still have not recieved mine yet. Is it on it's way. Chris?


----------



## Corey Smith (Aug 13, 2005)

are you doing another batch? I'd like to get one this time around.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2005)

Shawn said:


> I still have not recieved mine yet. Is it on it's way. Chris?



Yeah, as I said in the other thread, they've all long since been mailed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2005)

Closing this, btw, since orders are over and whatnot. Shawn, PM me if it doesn't show up this week - I don't know what the heck is taking it so long, but I assume either you'll see it Monday/Tuesday, or I'll see it, meaning I screwed up the address or something.


----------

